# Merry Christmas to all our readers!



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya All,
Just like to wish you all a nice one and hope to meet up with many of you in the new year. Sounds like the latest issue of our favorite magazine is almost with us. It has been a bit of a wait, but have the feeling it will be a superb read.


----------

